
Zagg acquires Mophie - jamescustard
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/02/zagg-acquires-mophie/
======
prbuckley
It looks like Mophies sales peeked in 2013 at $215 million and they have been
hush about revenue for past 2 years....

[http://www.mlive.com/business/west-
michigan/index.ssf/2015/0...](http://www.mlive.com/business/west-
michigan/index.ssf/2015/04/a_timeline_in_portable_power_p.html)

